# Big Arms!!



## mmuscle (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello all,

 I'm getting the urge to stand on a box and preach again. So here's my advise on growing decent arms. I hope that some of you find it useful.

  To exercise the arms you need to really concentrate on the following.

  1. The Biceps
 Now most people have a favourite bicep exercise, which they tend to favour. Whether it is the dumbell curl, the standing barbell curl, or the preacher. This is a problem, because when we find an exercise that we like, we tend to stick to that exercise. This is a particular problem with bicep exercises. The fact of the matter is that every muscle group adapts quickly to any given excercise and then simply stops growing. 

 So the solution to this is simple. Instead of sticking to that favourite three sets of whatever exercise, three times a week, Vary! One time you might favour the sitting dumbell curl, another time the preacher and another time the standing barbell. This variety prevents the biceps from becoming accustomed to a set routine. This results in bigger and more defined muscles.

  2. The Brachialis
 The Brachialis is located beneath and to the sides of the biceps and is usually not specifically trained. Which is a shame, because when you do train them, they add mass and definition to the entire upper arm. 

 Training the brachialis is very simple. The best way is by performing the Hammer curl. An excercise that is done by holding a dumbell in each hand and lifting the arms alternately in a motion that (not surprisingly) mirrors that of hammering a nail. 
 This exercise not only adds definition and mass to the upper arm, but as a bonus it also puts strain on the forearms, helping also to define these muscles.

  3. The Forearms
 To put the final glossy finish to the arms, its worth incorporating the odd set of forearm curls into your routine. Something that most people don't bother with, assuming that they are being worked inadvertantly when performing other exercises. This is true to a point, but to gain specific definition and size to the forearms the odd set of forearm curls is definately worth doing. 

 To perform the forearm curl, rest your arms on a flat bench with your hands hanging over the side and facing upwards. Then, with a light barbell in your hands, curl your hands forward and back. Believe me, even with a relatively light weight this exercise soon exhausts the forearms. 

  Well once again thats my piece for the day. I hope that some of you find it useful. 

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Triceps comprise 2/3rds of the upper arm.. yet they arent listed


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Triceps comprise 2/3rds of the upper arm.. yet they arent listed


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

I might be mistaken, but I beleive you are confusing the Brachialis for the Brachioradialis. The Brachioradialis is used much in the hammer curl. Hammer curls and cross over curls


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## ponyboy (Dec 8, 2004)

**holds up his "Tell me something I don't know" sign** 

Plus IMO forearms are a waste of time to hit specifically unless you are trying to develop grip strength.  They get hit pretty well doing things like deads, rows, etc.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 8, 2004)

> This variety prevents the biceps from becoming accustomed to a set routine. This results in bigger and more defined muscles.



not true as taken verbatim..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

3 times a week...???


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 9, 2004)

no triceps! BUT forearm curls for ultimate arm mass!


----------



## Stu (Dec 9, 2004)

Can i ask what experience your information is based on? i have had a look at your website and for a fat burning diet you recommend the cabbage soup diet. A diet which contains no protien, no EFAs and is serverely deplete of several vitamins. Your site is called make muscle. You've got to be kidding?


----------



## gregster224 (Dec 9, 2004)

I',m gonna start your arm work out this week, it looks like you've done your research very well. NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadsta (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey, leave him alone, he may have been born without triceps......you didn't think of that did ya


----------



## Newt (Dec 9, 2004)

Gadsta said:
			
		

> Hey, leave him alone, he may have been born without triceps......you didn't think of that did ya


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 9, 2004)

mmuscle said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisROCK (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I might be mistaken, but I beleive you are confusing the Brachialis for the Brachioradialis. The Brachioradialis is used much in the hammer curl. Hammer curls and cross over curls


yeah...you're mistaken!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 9, 2004)

> Different methods are required to excercise the abs - situps are realy not enough! This is due to the fact that the muscles move in slightly different ways and they consist of a mixture of both slow and fast twitch muscle fibres.
> The Oblique muscles for example require side dips to get the best results. An excercise that is performed by holding a dumbell in one hand and leaning slowly to the side, then quickly returning your torso to the vertical position.
> The muscles to the front of the abdomen however require a mixture of exercises to get the fabled 6 pack. This is due to the fact that the several muscle heads that are associated with this area require specific moulding for best results. So you might wish to try my method, which is to perform one heavy set of abdominal crunches, one heavy set of leg raises (a weight can be anchored to the feet for this if needed) and one final light (but high rep) set of cruches.



Straight outta the make muscle website...


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow, you guys have really torn this lad a new arsehole.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> yeah...you're mistaken!


Are you positive?  Got any sources?  If so, I found an error in my favorite book


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 9, 2004)

i have to admit as much as i was reading through this i was thinking 3 days a week?? and where triceps they make the definition in your arm lol but never the less ease up on the bloke after all he was only trying to help

Neo


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> i have to admit as much as i was reading through this i was thinking 3 days a week?? and where triceps they make the definition in your arm lol but never the less ease up on the bloke after all he was only trying to help
> 
> Neo



Well, at least people won't follow his faulty advice now.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, at least people won't follow his faulty advice now.


$10 says "SOMEBODY" will


----------



## gregster224 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey we have to stand up and be counted for what we post. If we're talking outa our arses, then we deserve to be shot down in flames. If somebody read the thread and thought " that's a good idea I never tought of that" and were going to act on that poor advice, maybe now they are a little better informed.

I am ready and willing to be torn to shreads if I talk shit, and rightly so!!!!!

Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

gregster224 said:
			
		

> Hey we have to stand up and be counted for what we post. If we're talking outa our arses, then we deserve to be shot down in flames. If somebody read the thread and thought " that's a good idea I never tought of that" and were going to act on that poor advice, maybe now they are a little better informed.
> 
> I am ready and willing to be torn to shreads if I talk shit, and rightly so!!!!!
> 
> Bring it on!!!!!



Agreed.  I have had my statements ripped apart before.  Just admit your wrong and move on with your life.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

I found an article that backs up Duncan, Camaro and I believe Cows recent discussion about working Arms..  I pulled this article from tripod.com

*Bicep Curls and other variations of bicep exercises:
*- Biceps curls are not functional in terms of daily actions such as pulling and lifting.
- More bicep muscle is activated during functional exercises such as lat-pull downs. Heavier loads can be lifted with these bigger exercises; consequently the smaller muscles of the arm have to work much harder during these exercises than during the "fluffy" exercises like bicep curls.
- Lat-pull downs and chins ups are more functional and far more effective than bicep curls for working the arm muscles.
- If you are lat-pull downs, chin ups or rowing type exercises, your arm muscles will be working much harder than if you did bicep curls. Bicep curls are not dangerous but they are a waste of your time if you are doing the compound lifts.

*Tricep Extension, kickbacks and other variations of the tricep exercise:*
- Tricep extension are not functional in terms of daily action such as pushing and pressing.
- More tricep muscle is activated during functional exercise such as bench presses and dips. Heavier loads are lifted by the triceps during these exercises and they have to work much harder.
- Bench presses and dips are more functional and far more effective than isolated tricep exercises and they activate more muscle fibers than "fluffy" isolated tricep exercises.
- If you are doing bench presses, dips and push ups there is no need to train the triceps again and you will not gain any further results. 

​


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 9, 2004)

Fancy way of avoiding the work if you buy into it. Funny, none of the most massive 'builders do. It's only one school of thought, with a new theory poppin' up weekly. I'm out before the masses circle the wagons, initiate the inevitable defense. That's what i like about them-equal parts open-minded and conversational.


----------



## cman (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Triceps comprise 2/3rds of the upper arm.. yet they arent listed


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Fancy way of avoiding the work if you buy into it. Funny, none of the most massive 'builders do. It's only one school of thought, with a new theory poppin' up weekly. I'm out before the masses circle the wagons, initiate the inevitable defense. That's what i like about them-equal parts open-minded and conversational.


I just posted this since it was backing up one of the methods that the other guys were discussing the other day.. This is not one that I believe in either, just tossing it out here anyway. I mean on the other hand it does make sense to some degree. If you were one that was pushing the other exercises to the ultimate limits that were all hitting your arms hard then I can see one minimizing their arm day to compromise for this. But I surely would not give up my arm day as a result of this logic.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Triceps comprise 2/3rds of the upper arm.. yet they arent listed


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 9, 2004)

> Fancy way of avoiding the work if you buy into it. Funny, none of the most massive 'builders do



Funny, all these massive bodybuilders could grow from mowing lawns with all the anabolics they take.  But wait, I'm sure you think its Muscle Tech right?

Your a pretty funny guy. Ever since youve been here all I hear out of you is Flex Magazine verbatim and comparing every exercise people do with the "pro's routine".  Why dont you do us all a favor with your useless rhetoric and go back to flexonline.com


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 9, 2004)

BTW, good article Randy.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 9, 2004)

> Fancy way of avoiding the work if you buy into it. Funny, none of the most massive 'builders do. It's only one school of thought, with a new theory poppin' up weekly. I'm out before the masses circle the wagons, initiate the inevitable defense. That's what i like about them-equal parts open-minded and conversational.



Avoiding the work?

It may be one theory, and you may disagree with it, but to trivialize the opinions of those who do ("fancy way of avoiding the work") by implying that they are lazy (that is my perception of your comment) is simply a low-class tactic that avoids the discussion itself and points to the person's character (laziness).  It is, in a sense, an Ad Hominem attack, and therefore a logical fallacy...



> I'm out before the masses circle the wagons, initiate the inevitable defense.



You just insulted people who have a different opinion, it is only appropriate that we defend our position while you degrade our opinions by insulting our work ethic.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Funny, all these massive bodybuilders could grow from mowing lawns with all the anabolics they take.



Give them credit, they do have to work fuckin' hard to get where they've gotten.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 9, 2004)

Your right TCD.  I dont mean to demean them. Im just trying to make a point about their routines, knowledge, etc.


----------



## nmuriqi (Dec 9, 2004)

this mmuscle guy is the same guy that posted something about a 60 set shoulder routine...condoned by "Ahnaald"


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> BTW, good article Randy.


Thanks, I thought you might like it.


----------



## WilliamB (Dec 9, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I found an article that backs up Duncan, Camaro and I believe Cows recent discussion about working Arms.. I pulled this article from tripod.com
> 
> *Bicep Curls and other variations of bicep exercises:*
> 
> ...


Are you saying you dont think different types of tricep extensions with a rope are benificial?


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2004)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Are you saying you dont think different types of tricep extensions with a rope are benificial?


William, 

The information I posted was just an article of another perspective of how the arm muscles can be exercised.

If you believe the article, and the opinion stated within it then it is saying that for triceps you benefit more in doing bench presses (close grip of course), dips, and pushups. It indicates that if you are doing those then you will not gain any futher results doing any other tricep exercise such as the rope extensions.

Personally, I try never to stick to one method. I am always rotating my routine and trying different things. I like to change all my exercises every 6 weeks. All I can say is try this method and see if you notice more gains than doing the rope extensions and anything else you have been doing for triceps.
I know for a fact that the rope works great. I also know that close grip benching, dips and pushups are three #1 exercises for the triceps.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Are you saying you dont think different types of tricep extensions with a rope are benificial?



I think it's a good idea to incorporate pressing and extension movements into your tricep routine.  Then there are Tate and JM presses, which are sort of a combination of the two types of movements.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Fancy way of avoiding the work if you buy into it. Funny, none of the most massive 'builders do. It's only one school of thought, with a new theory poppin' up weekly. I'm out before the masses circle the wagons, initiate the inevitable defense. That's what i like about them-equal parts open-minded and conversational.



Why does everyone equate lowering direct arm work with laziness when they support doing more direct arm work?  That is nonsense.  Arms are the easiest bodypart to work.  If you want to consider someone lazy, then how about people who do countless sets for their arms and never step into the squat rack?

Furthermore, bodybuilder's arm routines have no bearing on me.  I'm a totally natural lifter.  Arms are very easily overtrained in a natural lifter.  However, for someone on all kinds of anabolics, their rate of recovery surpasses the natural lifter by leaps and bounds.  They can get away with far more direct arm work without overtraining.

Direct arm work is good, but only to supplement a good base of compound movements.  That is my opinion, but you can do all the bicep supersets you want.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 10, 2004)

Funny how the original poster hasn't responded yet.


----------



## mmuscle (Dec 12, 2004)

I haven't responded because I have been woking out of the country.  

 I was just trying to be helpful.  If you don't agree then thats fine!!!


----------

